# cpt code G0438



## sheaden@ghs.org (Apr 25, 2014)

Can you tell me what the medicare guidelines are for code G0438 for pharm D billing. Cant seem to find anything on the website about this code.thanks


----------



## brendalewing (Apr 25, 2014)

Google cpt G0438 and then go to cms.gov link... it takes you to the Medicare Wellness guideline.


----------



## Saedron (Apr 27, 2014)

I bill for a PharmD on the wellness visits. A PharmD cannot perform the Welcome to Medicare (G0402). They can bill for the G0438 and G0439 as incident-to. The billing has to be signed by a supervising physician AND have the supervising statement as well.


----------

